# 3 Bedroom, 1 Bath for Rent ~~ $675.00 Per Month



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*For the First Time Ever in My Rental House Ownership I offer my Rental Home of 12 years: {By something other than word of mouth}.*

*3 bedroom, 1 bath, split floor plan, kitchen replaced in 2005, dining room, LARGE utility room, large living room, den, large fenced backyard, storage shed, one car carport with two front entrances under cover from rain. In nice condition. *

*Appliances include electric range, refrigerator, dishwasher, washer/dryer hookups with laundry sink, central air and heat; all electric home.*
*PETS welcomed with deposit!! *

*Cleaning fee will apply accordingly. *
*You will receive possession of a "Clean Environment".*

*My "Favorite" tenant, {of the three total tenants during the 12 years} is buying a house.*

*"Go Boy !!" *

*He says it is a done deal, and he is moving out. The house will be available May 1st. If his plans change, the date of rental offer is subject to change.*

*Loyalty exists.*

*The home is behind Outcast Bait n Tackle, off Barrancus, in the Aero Vista Sub-divison.*

*If you believe you are a tenant that may be interested in a long-time relationship, in "a valued-below-market-price rental home", and consider this post as a word of mouth contact, then please do contact me by PM.*

*$675 deposit, $675 per month.*
*1,500 SF*

*Thank you.*
*BT*

*PS: Pictures are withheld to protect the privacy of my "Current Tenant".*


----------

